# icd 10 code for tendinopathy shoulder



## cynsteve04@aol.com (May 12, 2018)

Help please I cannot find Tendinopathy of shoulder , I looked in the icd 10 book and it keeps directing me in the index to see condition ,then disorder. Am I missing something ?


----------



## angbart80 (May 14, 2018)

*ICD 10 for tendinopathy of shoulder*

-pathy is defined as:  denoting disorder in a particular part of the body.
So I look up disorder, then tendon, then shoulder, then unspecified (since you don't know if it's calcific tendonitis, or bursitis or anything else), which gets me the icd 10 code of M75.9_ (1 or 2 for right or left or 0 for unspecified shoulder) which is:  shoulder lesion, unspecified, (rt or lt or unspecified) side of shoulder.


----------

